# Echols?



## Gulfin (Jul 21, 2012)

Anybody hunt here?


----------



## Son (Aug 19, 2012)

I did in the 60's, was some thick woods.


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 23, 2012)

We have a pretty good mix plus we've done a bunch of tractor work so we have some nice, clear areas but there is some THICK stuff!


----------



## Son (Aug 23, 2012)

I see you're in Apollo Beach. I'm originally from Thonotosassa. Now in SW Ga.


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 25, 2012)

Trade ya!


----------



## Son (Aug 27, 2012)

No trade, i left all the traffic, regulations, taxes and crime behind.


----------

